# Worm in spawning tank?



## yuseifan (Nov 6, 2010)

I found a nematode/worm like thing swimming in my spawning tank, it looks like a vineger eel or microworm but the thing is i don't have any of those. Should i hunt for it in the tank and take it out or can i leave it in there?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could you get a pic?most small worms are harmless and a sign of balanced water.What type of fry and how old are they?I dont think itll hurt them but if you want you can fish it out.


----------



## yuseifan (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll try to get a picture of i tomorrow when it's brighter. The fry are about 5 days old now


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As long as they are swimming(the fry),the worm should be ok.What are the fry eating?Sometimes depending on the amount of food thats uneaten,detrius worms will appear.They are more annoying than harmful.


----------



## yuseifan (Nov 6, 2010)

Im feeding the fry egg yolk and hikari first bites right now, im starting to move them over to BBS. I haven't cleaned the bottom of the tank though, my siphon doesn't work


----------

